# Good ILF hunting limbs??



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Gun

Hard to find a "bad" set but the quietest set I own is a set of dryad epic recurves - truly longbow quiet. 

Matt


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

gun said:


> And, are there any that should be avoided.


If your looking at used olympic limbs it would a good idea to ask what arrow weight they used and how long they were shot for. :wink:


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with Matt; it would almost be hard to find a bad set. I'd personally opt for something with carbon/foam and spray paint them if needed. I've been using Winex limbs for the last several years and have no complaints.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Dryad epic boo LB limbs - no silencers or anything else needed theyere that quiet, very consistent & a point on much longer than needed for hunting distances - the onl thing to know with ilf LB limbs is that you have to pay a bit more attention to tiller when you set the bow up to avoid limb noodling -not much of prob once you just go with the measurements of strin to riser - M


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Dryad, Sky, Morrison, and Zipper all come to mind, though I haven't had any personal experience with any save the Sky's. I recently bought a pair of 45# on a 17" riser Sky xtra long longbow limbs, and these things are very nice. They're well made, look good, are quiet, and surprisingly quick--fast as most recurve limbs I own.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I was in the same boat a few weeks ago. I found a set of Medium W&W CC Carbons in the Classifieds that give me a 64" bow. Backed out a couple of turns they pull 47-48# on my Hoyt DAS TD3. I slapped on a springy rest and found the right shaft/broadhead combination. Turned this thing into a pure hunting machine....


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Destroyer said:


> If your looking at used olympic limbs it would a good idea to ask what arrow weight they used and how long they were shot for. :wink:


Why?

I have several sets of high-end ILF limbs I've shot for many years at 6.5 gpp with no signs of any trouble. Been around the FITA game for many years and have never seen a set of good limbs let go in competition. Can't recall anyone telling me they broke a limb either. I'm sure it's happened, but I'd put any ILF limb up against any conventional limb as found on one-piece wooden hunting bows. In fact, the only bow limbs I have actually seen break are trad bows. I broke a Martin Hunter once and I only draw 27". ILF limbs made by the big companies like Samick or WW are nearly bomb-proof.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I love my Extreme BF limbs - but to be honest - I have not shot any other ILF limbs - I don't have the $$ to be shooting all sorts of different limbs - and I am one bow guy - same bow for hunting, field, 3D, 300 rounds, etc... - one bow does it all for me.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Love my BF's on my Titan but also look at the Black Max Carbon Extremes "new" from TT . Am hearing good things about them


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BF Extremes in a conventional limb 

Border in a super recurve


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

JP - what is a "super" recurve vs a conventional


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I have been guilty of borrowing , trading , spray painting , buying and giving way all sorts of ILF limbs form various makers ...

I haven't ever really shot a pair I couldn't learn to like .

I am currently shooting a pair of BF Extreme's [ I bought 2nd hand ] , a set of SKY wood glass and a set of W&W [ shiny white covered in limb sox ] and I love them all ! I also have a few sets of Black Max in bigger hunting poundage ... I like all of them .....

But recently I set up a mate's Titan with a set of SB Flutes ... $200 brand new worth , and man do they shoot good and quiet !

My longbows are fashion statement , confirming my status as one of the cool kids of Plaid archery 

but my ILF 'curves are archery "tools" for both hunting and competition , as such to me they are about function over form [ and all the prettier for it ] and as such I keep a can pf black spray paint around to turn shiny limbs into deadly limbs........


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Has anyone shot the TT Blackmax carbon/woods and the Sebastian Flutes who could offer a comparison?

I see that Lancaster has a "new" SF that has carbon and foam.

Also, I read great things about the TT BF Extremes, but the price keeps me away from them. What other limbs, with a lower price, would be comparable to them?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sharpbroadhead said:


> JP - what is a "super" recurve vs a conventional


Hi Ken 

The term super recurve has been used to describe the large hooks found on limbs such as the Borders 

They are not static from what I a m told so the term Super recurve is what they are described as


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

gun said:


> Has anyone shot the TT Blackmax carbon/woods and the Sebastian Flutes who could offer a comparison?
> 
> I see that Lancaster has a "new" SF that has carbon and foam.
> 
> Also, I read great things about the TT BF Extremes, but the price keeps me away from them. What other limbs, with a lower price, would be comparable to them?


The new 400 dollar BM Trad Tech limbs I hear good things about 

I just have not shot them in a hunting weight to offer my own opinion


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Gun, I understand the new TradTech BlackMax Carbon Extremes are right up there with the best like the Extreme BFs, but $200 cheaper. Wish I had known about them back when I bought my BFs as I could have saved some money and put them towards new arrows....


Sharp, 

The "super recurve" limbs have a much more pronounced hook of the recurve than conventional. Border, Dryad, and Morrison offer limbs with a deeper curve than what is normally seen on the Hoyt, W&W, Samick, etc. recurve limbs.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

If your looking for longbow limbs, I just got a pair of Centaurs medium ILF longbow limbs. Have them on a 13" VPA riser for a 56" bow. Smooth, fast, just a little "thump" at the shot. Jim knows how to design longbow limbs.

A great variety of quality ILF limbs out there.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

For the money, the wood core black max limbs from Tradtech are really nice. I love my Max-1 limbs, but I would have no problem whatsoever shooting and hunting with the Black Max limbs, especially at 1/5th the cost. The also have a carbon core Black Max but I can't tell much of a difference between that and wood. You might just want to stick with what you have.


----------



## LRJammer (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a pair of the wood/glass Black Max limbs as well. They are fast and quiet, but cant really speak to any fair comparison to SF limbs.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

LRJammer said:


> I have a pair of the wood/glass Black Max limbs as well. They are fast and quiet, but cant really speak to any fair comparison to SF limbs.


Trad Tech Black Max limbs are Samick Universals with black glass made for Trad Tech. This Samick Universal is a superb wood/carbon limb for the money. The SF Premium wood/carbon limb is the same price as the Samick Universal and of equal quality. I have owned both and would recommend both equally. Buy whichever one is in stock and know you are getting what might be the best 200 dollar ILF limb available anywhere.

I've since switched all my bows over to Uukha limbs but would not weep if made to shoot the Samick Universal or SF Premium till the end of time - they are that good for the money.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Stone Bridge said:


> I've since switched all my bows over to Uukha limbs


Which model?


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Destroyer said:


> Which model?


First got the expensive 100s and later the Ex1s. With my eyes closed they both feel the same to me and I cannot discern any speed difference. I have not chronoed them. Both are easy to tune and make good groups. They are interesting in their construction and promise to be tough judging by their construction.

The best thing I like about this limb is the feeling at the clicker. Not too soft like the Border Hex series. I don't like a limb that is too soft at full draw. This is the Border limb. The Uukha is more consistent for the last 4 inches of draw - it feels firm but with no stack. It's predictable without feeling like you're lost searching for the clicker.

I have shot faster limbs but none that feel secure like the Uukha around the full draw position. Plus they group well which is most important.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stone Bridge said:


> Trad Tech Black Max limbs are Samick Universals with black glass made for Trad Tech. This Samick Universal is a superb wood/carbon limb for the money. The SF Premium wood/carbon limb is the same price as the Samick Universal and of equal quality. I have owned both and would recommend both equally. Buy whichever one is in stock and know you are getting what might be the best 200 dollar ILF limb available anywhere.
> 
> I've since switched all my bows over to Uukha limbs but would not weep if made to shoot the Samick Universal or SF Premium till the end of time - they are that good for the money.


I have not had the opurtunity to shoot the Uukha limbs 

I have seen them and drawn them but did not get to shoot 

They felt really nice 

What model are you shooting and have you shot the hunting grade variant ?


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

JParanee said:


> I have not had the opurtunity to shoot the Uukha limbs
> 
> I have seen them and drawn them but did not get to shoot
> 
> ...


Joe, I've mounted the 100s on a Hoyt GMX and use this bow fully stabilized and with a sight for FITA. I also shoot the less expensive Ex1 mounted on a Spig 650 Club riser for barebow shooting. All limbs are mediums and 40#. I crank them fully down to achieve about 42-43# @ 28". I only draw 27" and this gives me 40# on the fingers with the limbs at full preload. They seem to like max preload and Uukha recommends medium to full preload.

Have not shot the Natural (?) model which I think is the hunting option? Those are short limbs and not something I'd shoot. I like a longer bow for everything including deer hunting. Last year I shot 2 deer in Maine and Florida using Uukha limbs on an old Hoyt Avalon riser with a sight. Those same limbs are now on the Spig 650. I will be getting another set of 40s soon for the hunting Hoyt riser.

I will not be buying the more expensive 100s in the future. The 400 dollar Ex1s seem to be so close in performance to the 100s that I'd feel foolish spending 350 dollars more for no good reason. The Ex1 is a reasonably priced gem.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I also did not like the the model I was interested in only came in shorts 

I will be looking for a set of the others in a medium and if I come across a set I would be tempted 

Thank you for the answer


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

JP, all the standard target limbs are flat black with dull graphics. Nothing that shines and perfectly suited for hunting as they come from the factory. I don't understand why they designated one limb (in short only) their "trad" or hunting model when it's not different from the other limbs.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

big recurves are unstable unless you do something different.
the Hoyt style profile is a profile that takes the torsional resistance of glass fiber and a core and takes the best compromise in recurve size (stored energy and smoothness) with the materials in the limb.

Make the recurve bigger and you start to loose stability.

a super recurve is a limb that has enhanced torsional stability. this means that the limb would be simply unshootable without this extra technology.

if you go back to comparisons by measurements.

longbows. the tips are not infront of the line of the limb. 
Hybrids. the tips are infront of the nominal line of the limb
recurves. the tips are infront of the wrapped portion of the limb.
super recurves are even more so.

So, if you took a straight line from tip to tip when the bow is at brace height, you will have a parallel line to the bow string.








Normal ILF limbs the tips are infront of the bow string by up to 1".
aggressive recurves are about 1.5" infront and sometimes upto 2".
a super recurve is about 3", while the biggest we have seen is 6.5"

to give you an idea what a 6.5" recurve looks like in comparison to a traditional recurve:

This recurve size is not accessable without torsional enhancement.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Very interesting borderbows!. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Stone Bridge said:


> First got the expensive 100s and later the Ex1s. With my eyes closed they both feel the same to me and I cannot discern any speed difference.


No reason to spend the extra $$ then, cheers!



Stone Bridge said:


> They are interesting in their construction and promise to be tough judging by their construction.


High tech solid perhaps, not sure if that is the best way to describe them but if you can have the speed & hand shock of a laminated limb then its a real good thing for toughness.



JParanee said:


> only came in shorts


A silly idea only having shorts available, especially at the price they are charging for a hunting limb.


----------

